# New litters



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

These were born yesterday morning ^-^
The little mouse in the back is momma, Orange and black one are about to have babies.
















3 little babies but you can only see 2 right now

And this big girl should pop any day now. She's huge compared to everybody else


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

So my fat little PEW popped out 6 babies. 4 have black eyes and 2 pink/red i culled 2 black eyed and 1 pink. Since i have no idea who these guy were mated to prior to me getting them i'm excited to see what pops up ^-^


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

That HUGE mouse only had 6 babies?! No way!


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep lol only 6... I don't know if she ate any as i didn't want to disturb her. but there was only 6 little babies when i had to cull. I have hatchling corn snakes coming in just over a week or so... So i need some one day olds to feed the new babies. She was such a fat little thing lol i was expecting like 20


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Update on the top litter... 3 big babies are the first ones and the four smaller babies are the black mouses babies


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

This big girl popped this morning with 10 babies. I culled half the litter and will take pictures later today.


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I know this must be a silly question but, I feel like it's important.

What's a milk belly? Is it the spots of white on the pinkies in the photo? Does it mean they are being fed, and healthy? I didn't realize that this was important I am thinking now of how big a mistake that was.

*edit* Congrats Airidies!  The first litter looks great!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

FeralWolf- Yes, the spots of white on their bellies are "milk spots". It's where you can see through their skin and organs to tell whether they're eating well. If they aren't, it could be because she's not lactating properly, she refuses to feed them, or they have no appetite. Milk bellies are both weird and adorable, imo.


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep, you can see the milk bands in the small babies bellies above lol. I think it's cute.

Thanks Feral, they are quite cute ^-^


----------

